# Country's where Uber is now banned! The beat goes on..



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Uber has been struggling in these country's and for there greedy sneaky cheating practices these country's has banned Uber. As follows "New Delhi, Portland Ore, The Netherlands, Germany, Toronto, Nevada, and now France. I tip my hat to these country's they can see right through this covetousness company of Uber. It took a large crowd of Taxi driver's from France to unite together in order to make a change and get Uber ass out of there. Now that's what I called sticking together as a team. Now let's kick Uber ass out of Atlanta Georgia and it's surrounding's. Nothing but cheaters and rip offs.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Uber's way of profiting in billions by cutting corners and lowballing their drivers is catching up to them. Follow the rules like everybody else or people don't want your business.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

FYI
In USA 
Countries, plural, 
Countries', possessive plural
country's , possessive
there, adverb
their , possessive
Have not has


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

sts713 said:


> FYI
> In USA
> Countries, plural,
> Countries', possessive plural
> ...


I guess English Teachers need Uber to help make ends meet. Good thing that a lot of folk are hopeless at Maths.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

UBER in German means over. Over your wallet.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> Uber has been struggling in these country's and for there greedy sneaky cheating practices these country's has banned Uber. As follows "New Delhi, Portland Ore, The Netherlands, Germany, Toronto, Nevada, and now France. I tip my hat to these country's they can see right through this covetousness company of Uber. It took a large crowd of Taxi driver's from France to unite together in order to make a change and get Uber ass out of there. Now that's what I called sticking together as a team. Now let's kick Uber ass out of Atlanta Georgia and it's surrounding's. Nothing but cheaters and rip offs.


I have 10 acres in southern Indiana. NO ****ING UBERS allowed!! Down there we shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> Uber has been struggling in these country's and for there greedy sneaky cheating practices these country's has banned Uber. As follows "New Delhi, Portland Ore, The Netherlands, Germany, Toronto, Nevada, and now France. I tip my hat to these country's they can see right through this covetousness company of Uber. It took a large crowd of Taxi driver's from France to unite together in order to make a change and get Uber ass out of there. Now that's what I called sticking together as a team. Now let's kick Uber ass out of Atlanta Georgia and it's surrounding's. Nothing but cheaters and rip offs.


New Delhi is a city not a country
Portland is a city not a country
Toronto is a city not a country
Nevada is a state not a country
Study the world map first then we can kick out uber


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

It really isn't that hard. Lifelong contractor here. Back when i was younger you were required to be able to read and write english to get any job.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Once upon a time I did a lot of traveling to Mexico City. Taxis there are very plentiful and generally simple but clean and well kept. Drivers were pleasant and helpful and fares were extremely inexpensive. After being on this site I began to wonder about Uber in Mexico. 
Supposedly, all drivers there are required to be legally registered companies. They must pass both a psychological and drug test. Tests are conducted by an independent company and take six hours. 
Mexico has a long history of unionization and very public protests. Not only taxis but many different trades and professions. Mexico City has more than a hundred thousand taxi drivers, who will not take Uber sitting down. Once Uber starts to grow, I can almost guarantee Uber vehicles there will be burned to a crisp and drivers may get hurt.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

With UBER and LYFT Services: You (drivers) are at high RISK liability.

If you taken the time to read your service agreement signed by you with these two parties (UBER and LYFT)

It written: We are software (platform) Company; we are not carriers or perform as transportation services. And we are not responsible of any liabilities or damages produce by others (drivers) to others (passengers) by using our application, software.

Meaning: Drivers are doing the service of transportation and drivers are totally responsible for any licenses, liabilities, accidents or damages to you and others, while doing an illegal commercial service in exchange of payment. This also is on the passenger agreement with different wording.

What is at RISK?

For you driver are at risk; a) Your life b) All your assets as properties, your bank accounts and any other valuable. If married, your wife’s assets might also be at risk. In case of an accident and if you go to legal court, all your assets are at risk.

For you passenger; a) you, your family, your friends might not be covered in case of an accident. B) Medical payment might have to be paid by you and family.

Passenger said: I paid insurance to Uber $1.00 per ride. – Yes, that is for an Umbrella policy that take effect after the first insurance has covered you with driver’s insurance but if driver’s insurance denied covering you because the Insurance carrier can claim “We cover personal insurance for driver, family and friends but not when vehicle is being use or giving a Commercial service as a Taxi. Drivers must have a separate policy under Commercial Line but your driver has no Commercial Insurance but a Personal Line Insurance.” Personal Line Auto Insurance cost about $2,000 per year and Commercial Line Auto Policy can cost up to $10 or $12 thousand per year depending on your State. Drivers cannot afford to pay the policy because UBER an LYFT do not pay enough.

Your $1.00 Insurance payment to Uber is also a protection that protects Uber from you in case there is any claim with the driver. When accidents happen, all insurance companies can claim you are not covered.

Good news is that Uber and Lyft are not off the hook yet. They claim they are not the transportation company performing the service but they are getting payments performed by others and act as a Carrier and Transportation Company. In other words; UBER and LYFT are employers and Drivers are employees performing for payments. In this case they are also responsible for your act of transportation. These would have to be figured out in court. You have to fight for it.

Uber payments $5.00 ride ($3.20 for driver + $1.00 Insurance + $0.80 for Uber) No tipping option.
Lyft Payments $5.00 ride ($4.00 for driver + $1.00 Lyft *has a tipping option)
Base on time and distance you can only do 3 to 4 rides per hour, when is busy.

Is it worth it?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> With UBER and LYFT Services: You (drivers) are at high RISK liability.
> 
> If you taken the time to read your service agreement signed by you with these two parties (UBER and LYFT)
> 
> ...


In a lawsuit the court will not see it that way. You and I would have never had contact if it had not been for Uber. Therefore Uber is the link that caused the injury.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

observer said:


> Once upon a time I did a lot of traveling to Mexico City. Taxis there are very plentiful and generally simple but clean and well kept. Drivers were pleasant and helpful and fares were extremely inexpensive. After being on this site I began to wonder about Uber in Mexico.
> Supposedly, all drivers there are required to be legally registered companies. They must pass both a psychological and drug test. Tests are conducted by an independent company and take six hours.
> Mexico has a long history of unionization and very public protests. Not only taxis but many different trades and professions. Mexico City has more than a hundred thousand taxi drivers, who will not take Uber sitting down. Once Uber starts to grow, I can almost guarantee Uber vehicles there will be burned to a crisp and drivers may get hurt.


Everyone knows what a wonderful place Mexico is to work in , that's why we are all jumping the border to go work there. I have been to Mexico numerous times , cabs broken down, always torn up, shady drivers, you know typical 3rd world cab drivers.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> Uber has been struggling in these country's and for there greedy sneaky cheating practices these country's has banned Uber. As follows "New Delhi, Portland Ore, The Netherlands, Germany, Toronto, Nevada, and now France. I tip my hat to these country's they can see right through this covetousness company of Uber. It took a large crowd of Taxi driver's from France to unite together in order to make a change and get Uber ass out of there. Now that's what I called sticking together as a team. Now let's kick Uber ass out of Atlanta Georgia and it's surrounding's. Nothing but cheaters and rip offs.


Uber are welcome in Tasmania. But they just keep ignoring the opportunities. I hope they dont open first in Invercargill, that would be terrible for the Tasmanians there who have a little prid.e


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sts713 said:


> Everyone knows what a wonderful place Mexico is to work in , that's why we are all jumping the border to go work there. I have been to Mexico numerous times , cabs broken down, always torn up, shady drivers, you know typical 3rd world cab drivers.


Mexico, just like any country has it's good and bad. I can't speak to places you may have been, just relating my personal experiences. I do tend to see the good in everything so maybe your experiences and perceptions are different than my own.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

You're right Mexico does have its good and bad , but working there as a cab driver must be rough. My wife has family there and we visit often, the people are great, the country is beautiful, but my rose color glasses can't hide the horrible conditions the working class must tolerate there. And the cabs are horrible


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sts713 said:


> You're right Mexico does have its good and bad , but working there as a cab driver must be rough. My wife has family there and we visit often, the people are great, the country is beautiful, but my rose color glasses can't hide the horrible conditions the working class must tolerate there. And the cabs are horrible


True, but conditions for the poor here are rapidly becoming the same or worse than in Mexico. The taxis I have seen in Mexico City, Guadalajara and my own hometown have been well kept and clean. The taxi drivers in my town do very well. Taxi permits when they do come up for sale (very very rarely) cost around 50K dllrs, just for the permit not including vehicle. Conditions in areas you have visited may be different.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> Uber has been struggling in these country's and for there greedy sneaky cheating practices these country's has banned Uber. As follows "New Delhi, Portland Ore, The Netherlands, Germany, Toronto, Nevada, and now France. I tip my hat to these country's they can see right through this covetousness company of Uber. It took a large crowd of Taxi driver's from France to unite together in order to make a change and get Uber ass out of there. Now that's what I called sticking together as a team. Now let's kick Uber ass out of Atlanta Georgia and it's surrounding's. Nothing but cheaters and rip offs.


Luber is in trouble in cities/countries all over the world where they try to operate with drivers who don´t have a Commercial Drivers License, cars without permit for PT and no commercial insurance for PT.

I.E. UberTaxi is allowed in Germany and in TheNetherlands. These are regular taxis. To get a foot on the ground they give the Pax in Berlin a discount of 20% per ride and pay the driver an incentive from € 5.00 per ride. But....no taxi availible. The drivers show Uber the blanke ass.

UberX is allowed in Austria and Suisse. These are full licensed limos with licensed drivers.

UberPop is not allowed in Germany, TheNetherlands, Austria and Suisse. These are private drivers with private cars and private auto insurance, like your UberX.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

You can add Spain and Thailand to the list now.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> True, but conditions for the poor here are rapidly becoming the same or worse than in Mexico. The taxis I have seen in Mexico City, Guadalajara and my own hometown have been well kept and clean. The taxi drivers in my town do very well. Taxi permits when they do come up for sale (very very rarely) cost around 50K dllrs, just for the permit not including vehicle. Conditions in areas you have visited may be different.


BTW ubers fee in Mexico City is 12%.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

South Korean is another one.

http://www.cnet.com/news/seoul-offers-cash-for-tattling-on-uber-drivers/

I´m waiting for the day Travis will be put in jail. I hope for him it´s not in Nothern Korean, or...?


----------

